# Maverick, Gorgeous Long Stock Coat Sable in Phoenix, AZ



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

*Please read the entire post*

While deciding to donate my talents as a photographer to some Rescues in Arizona I came across my Shepherd, Koda's, twin yesterday! While I wanted so badly to bring him home myself, I have two dogs already and cannot take in a third. He is located in the unlikeliest of places, a small dog rescue. Here is the information for the Rescue:

Arizona Small Dog Rescue
1102 W Hatcher Rd, Phoenix, AZ 85021
(602) 944-2440

His name is Maverick, and apparently he was surrendered because he is overprotective. So he would need to go to a home with experienced owners or no kids. The Shelter told me that his owners called him "99% the PERFECT DOG", but one day he was running around with their teenager and became protective and the teenager got bit, so they gave him up.

My experience with Maverick while photographing him is that he was very sweet, docile, and had the most gentle disposition. This is all I can tell you. He is good with other dogs (The Shelter told me this, and they had another dog in the yard with him while he was out), not sure about cats. He has been at the Shelter for almost six months now and, I think, with the right owners, would make an amazing GSD for someone!

I hope that this beautiful guy does not go overlooked and finds a forever home, he deserves it.







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fF3c0257Ehk


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I will share Maverick on my facebook.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you so much!


----------



## doubletrouble (May 15, 2005)

Has Saving Paws been contacted about him. They are a wonderful GSD/Belgian Malinois rescue group in west Phoenix who have a great track record of saving and re-homing rescues. Check out their facebook page.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Shared on facebook.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry, haven't been on in a couple days. DoubleTrouble...No, AZ Small Dog Rescue has him right now, and is working with him on socialization, etc. I don't think they've contacted any Shepherd Rescues. I can talk with them to see if they'd be willing to give him up to Saving Paws, however.

Again, thank you so much Daisy&Lucky'sMom!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's another video of Maverick, by the way...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnDbxLXg930

They found out he knows how to sit, down, and roll over as well!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I shared him on Facebook Thursday I think. Ill share again.


----------

